# What will you be taking?



## emmak218 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey y'all. I just wanted to start a post of what courses we will all be taking this upcoming academic year. Anybody excited?  I'm going to be taking 19 hours, both semesters, this upcoming year. Yes, I'm nuts! :eyes I am taking two early childhood courses (curriculum in the preschool and study of the preschool child), an education course (human growth and learning), one library science course (literature and related material for children), introduction to geography, and classical physics and thermodynamics...with the lab.

I also plan on working part-time (I have an interview July 25 for a student assistant position!) and joining a few organizations.

I will be a busy gal!

Emma


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Good for you. And thats great that you are excited for school to start...I wish I could say the same! I am definitely enjoying only having 1 class to worry about this summer and working an easy pt job. But I do have a feeling this year will be a good one since its my senior year. 

It looks like we are the same age, and sounds like we may have a lot in common  Feel free to pm me whenever.

(22/f/mn)


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

18 credits and possibly starting the honors program at my school, so i'll ask about starting the first honors seminar. I'm taking a psychology research class with a lab. Political philosophy, ecology, art history, Latin 1 and fencing (just 2 credit PE course). And yes i'm very excited. Its really 16 "real" credits and a PE class so I can fit an honors seminar and not die with 21 credits.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

5 courses this fall. It's probably a bad thing that I can't remember a single one off the top of my head. 

vibrations maybe :stu 

there's a design course, I know that. 

...I really should have picked a different engineering department. Oh well, only 2 semesters left. 

Im not looking forward to any of the courses, but I am looking forward to seeing some people that I haven't talked to in a long time. And Im hoping it will be more fun than working.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

15 credits this semester. Econometrics, Consumer economics, Natural Resource economics, Political ideas and the Politics of Ethnic Groups.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Microeconomic Theory, Environmental Econ, Multivariable Calculus, Differential Equations and probably some other statistics course.

Are you interested in resource economics, kikachuk?


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Not especially, but it's my university's specialty and they don't offer many economics classes other than that :lol

Which micro theory class are you taking? The intermediate one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah its intermediate micro. It's supposed to be a pretty hard course I think.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

daaaaave said:


> Yeah its intermediate micro. It's supposed to be a pretty hard course I think.


I took it last semester and it is a hard course. I read somewhere that intermediate micro is typically the hardest class econ majors take. I managed to get an A in it though, so I was pretty happy about that.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

For once, I am not at all excited about the start of next year. I'm doing Computer Science, and next year the courses all look boring to me.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

my fall line-up:
-design method & application 
-control systems 
-gas dynamics 
-fuel science and technology 
-materials aspects of oil and gas production
:yawn


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm excited. 

Feminist Theory: Contemporary Engagements
Comparative Feminism
Gender and Spirituality
Women and Public Policy
Memoirs and Autobiographies (Audre Lorde and Adrienne Rich)


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Neuroscience
Intro to clinical psychology
Abnormal psychology
developmental psychology

Yea, a lot of variety, I know.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

for fall semester, i'm taking:
intro to cultural anthropology
intro to astronomy
intro to chemistry
history of film
intro to psychology of um... lol... i forgot the rest.  alot of intro stuff.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Neuroanatomy, Clinic (last classes that I have to take for my major  )
Medical ethics
and some art class...I'm not looking forward to this class because I am not creative.
That's 10 credits, which is all I have to take because my school is on a trimester schedule.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Here's the plan for me:
Sociology of Families W 7-9:45pm
Sociology of Education M 7-9:45pm
Sociology of Childhood T 7-9:45pm
Theories of Social Behavior Th 4-6:45pm
Sociology of Alcoholism Th 7-9:45pm

All night-time classes. I actually kind like that because then I have all day to do whatever I want. Looks like it could be a heavy load. I can't register untill the 24th though.


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm taking 15 credits in the fall:

American Sign Language
Calculus
Abnormal Psych
Psych Data Analysis

And I'll be working 10 hours a week. I'm kind of looking forward to going back to school because at least then I'll have something to get me out of the house everyday.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't know, a mix of breadth requirements and electives. I've changed my schedule about fifteen times. What I end up with is anyone's guess. :yay


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Only nine units. Yeah, I'm a loser :lol First time in three semesters I won't be taking math though :boogie 

Political Science10-American Institutions
Philosopy1-Critical Thinking :afr 
Sociology10-Marriage and Family


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

Well, so far I'm only registered for 16 units. I'm thinking about adding an additional class (probably Computer Science, to fulfill a dreaded GE) for a total of 19 units, but that would be 7 classes total. I'm trying to decide if that's too much.

But so far, I'm taking these:

Lab in Physical Anthropology
Intro to Graphic Design
Art in the Western World: From Stone Age to End of Middle Ages
Design
The Communication Experience 
Intro to Digital Design

The communications class is going to be an SA nightmare, I'm sure, but otherwise I think it'll be a good schedule. I have Fridays off, which is yay!


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

12 credits: Intro to Economics, Political Science, English, and .... Public Speaking. :afr


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

M/W/F
08:00 - 08:50 Sociology
10:30 - 11:20 Business
11:30 - 12:20 Math

T/T
08:30 - 09:45 Spanish


----------



## Cacciato (Aug 8, 2006)

I have 16 credits...

Environmental Engineering
Uncertainty in Civil Engineering
Transportation Engineering
Statics
Multi-Variable Calculus


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

15 credits at the moment, may drop a class if it gets too busy (which most likely will):

ITCS 3143 Operating Systems MW 11 - 12:15
ECGR 4101 Embedded Systems TR 11 - 12:15
PHIL 2105 Deductive Logic T 3:30 - 6:15
ITCS 3155 Software Engineering TR 6:30 - 7:45
ITCS 3650 Senior Project (No set time yet.)


----------

